# Bike fitting in northern California



## gunnut (Dec 11, 2008)

Can anyone reccomend a bike fitter in northern california.I'd like to be fitted by a pro at least once.TIA


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

specifically where are you located? are you planning to fit a road bike, mountain bike, TT bike?


----------



## gunnut (Dec 11, 2008)

*Sorry about that*

I'm in central valley near modesto.About 45 minutes from the east bay.I want to get fitted on my road bike.Deffinetly not a racer just an enthusiast.


----------



## hshum (Feb 12, 2006)

*Livermore Cyclery*

Go to Livermore Cyclery. They offer a range of different fit options. Steve (the owner) or Kay will be able to set you up nicely. Depending on the fit option you choose, set aside at least an hour. They will take the time to talk to you, take measurements, put you on the trainer, etc. Make sure you bring your bike shorts, shoes and gloves. Customer service is awesome.

You can call them at 925-455-8090.


----------



## gunnut (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm sorry I just caught the thread from earlier with the exact same question.I feel like such an idiot.Thank you all for not raking me through it!


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Mike at Bike Connection - Palo Alto*

..a true gentleman, fitted me for two bikes and he races with the pros - he's a Category 2 from what I know. Check him out.


----------

